# wood stove top cheezy tater bits..



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

So i wanted a lil snack while reading up on the big earthquake chile had n made this...

..cut up a yukon gold potato in little chunks

...put in little cast iron skillit ..i have wood stove going now so its free cooking..

...put a little dab of unsalted butter

..stir it up now m then..

..when done sprinkle a tad of nacho cheeze popcorn sprinkle on top

The outside of the chunks have a crunchy chewey texture n the inside is soft like a fry..its a low fat low sodium tasty treat..im really enjoying now..

..i guess one could skip the unsalted butter n use olive oil..but..nah..a lil dab of butter is good!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You're having fun these days, aren't you? 

That sounds yummy.


----------

